# here is my dmesg after installing freebsd and kde5plasma desktop



## rbrick49 (Sep 7, 2020)

here is my dmesg after new install of freebsd 12.1 and kde5plasma desktop could someone take a look to see if any problems as my 71 year old eyes are very tired today thank you
if you want other info let me know
$ dmesg
---<<BOOT>>---
Copyright (c) 1992-2019 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
        The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE-p9 GENERIC amd64
FreeBSD clang version 8.0.1 (tags/RELEASE_801/final 366581) (based on LLVM 8.0.1)
VT(vga): resolution 640x480
CPU: AMD Ryzen 7 2700X Eight-Core Processor          (3700.04-MHz K8-class CPU)
  Origin="AuthenticAMD"  Id=0x800f82  Family=0x17  Model=0x8  Stepping=2
  Features=0x178bfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,HTT>
  Features2=0x7ed8320b<SSE3,PCLMULQDQ,MON,SSSE3,FMA,CX16,SSE4.1,SSE4.2,MOVBE,POPCNT,AESNI,XSAVE,OSXSAVE,AVX,F16C,RDRAND>
  AMD Features=0x2e500800<SYSCALL,NX,MMX+,FFXSR,Page1GB,RDTSCP,LM>
  AMD Features2=0x35c233ff<LAHF,CMP,SVM,ExtAPIC,CR8,ABM,SSE4A,MAS,Prefetch,OSVW,SKINIT,WDT,TCE,Topology,PCXC,PNXC,DBE,PL2I,MWAITX>
  Structured Extended Features=0x209c01a9<FSGSBASE,BMI1,AVX2,SMEP,BMI2,RDSEED,ADX,SMAP,CLFLUSHOPT,SHA>
  XSAVE Features=0xf<XSAVEOPT,XSAVEC,XINUSE,XSAVES>
  AMD Extended Feature Extensions ID EBX=0x1007<CLZERO,IRPerf,XSaveErPtr>
  SVM: NP,NRIP,VClean,AFlush,DAssist,NAsids=32768
  TSC: P-state invariant, performance statistics
real memory  = 68719476736 (65536 MB)
avail memory = 66815635456 (63720 MB)
Event timer "LAPIC" quality 600
ACPI APIC Table: <ALASKA A M I >
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 16 CPUs
FreeBSD/SMP: 1 package(s) x 2 cache groups x 4 core(s) x 2 hardware threads
random: unblocking device.
ioapic0: Changing APIC ID to 17
ioapic1: Changing APIC ID to 18
ioapic0 <Version 2.1> irqs 0-23 on motherboard
ioapic1 <Version 2.1> irqs 24-55 on motherboard
Launching APs: 14 12 8 13 9 15 10 6 11 2 3 1 7 5 4
Timecounter "TSC-low" frequency 1850020461 Hz quality 1000
random: entropy device external interface
kbd1 at kbdmux0
000.000023 [4335] netmap_init               netmap: loaded module
[ath_hal] loaded
module_register_init: MOD_LOAD (vesa, 0xffffffff8112f0f0, 0) error 19
random: registering fast source Intel Secure Key RNG
random: fast provider: "Intel Secure Key RNG"
nexus0
efirtc0: <EFI Realtime Clock> on motherboard
efirtc0: registered as a time-of-day clock, resolution 1.000000s
vtvga0: <VT VGA driver> on motherboard
cryptosoft0: <software crypto> on motherboard
acpi0: <ALASKA A M I > on motherboard
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
attimer0: <AT timer> port 0x40-0x43 irq 0 on acpi0
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
Event timer "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 100
atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> port 0x70-0x71 on acpi0
atrtc0: registered as a time-of-day clock, resolution 1.000000s
Event timer "RTC" frequency 32768 Hz quality 0
hpet0: <High Precision Event Timer> iomem 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff irq 0,8 on acpi0
Timecounter "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 950
Event timer "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 350
Event timer "HPET1" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 350
Event timer "HPET2" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 350
Timecounter "ACPI-fast" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 900
acpi_timer0: <32-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x808-0x80b on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 1.2 on pci0
pci1: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 28 at device 0.0 on pci1
pci2: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib2
pcib3: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 1.0 on pci2
pci3: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib3
nvme0: <Generic NVMe Device> mem 0xfca00000-0xfca03fff irq 29 at device 0.0 on pci3
pcib4: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 3.0 on pci2
pci4: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib4
pcib5: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 31 at device 0.0 on pci4
pci5: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib5
pcib6: <PCI-PCI bridge> irq 28 at device 1.0 on pci5
pci6: <PCI bus> on pcib6
pci6: <network> at device 0.0 (no driver attached)
pcib7: <PCI-PCI bridge> irq 30 at device 3.0 on pci5
pci7: <PCI bus> on pcib7
pcib8: <PCI-PCI bridge> irq 28 at device 5.0 on pci5
pci8: <PCI bus> on pcib8
igb0: <Intel(R) PRO/1000 PCI-Express Network Driver> port 0xf000-0xf01f mem 0xfc600000-0xfc61ffff,0xfc620000-0xfc623fff irq 28 at device 0.0 on pci8
igb0: Using 1024 TX descriptors and 1024 RX descriptors
igb0: Using 2 RX queues 2 TX queues
igb0: Using MSI-X interrupts with 3 vectors
igb0: Ethernet address: 70:85:c2:d6:78:6c
igb0: netmap queues/slots: TX 2/1024, RX 2/1024
pcib9: <PCI-PCI bridge> irq 30 at device 7.0 on pci5
pci9: <PCI bus> on pcib9
pcib10: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 28 at device 8.0 on pci2
pci10: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib10
pci10: <unknown> at device 0.0 (no driver attached)
xhci0: <XHCI (generic) USB 3.0 controller> mem 0xfc500000-0xfc5fffff irq 28 at device 0.1 on pci10
xhci0: 64 bytes context size, 64-bit DMA
usbus0 on xhci0
usbus0: 5.0Gbps Super Speed USB v3.0
xhci1: <XHCI (generic) USB 3.0 controller> mem 0xfc400000-0xfc4fffff irq 30 at device 0.3 on pci10
xhci1: 64 bytes context size, 64-bit DMA
xhci1: Unable to map MSI-X table
usbus1 on xhci1
usbus1: 5.0Gbps Super Speed USB v3.0
pcib11: <PCI-PCI bridge> irq 29 at device 9.0 on pci2
pci11: <PCI bus> on pcib11
ahci0: <AMD KERNCZ AHCI SATA controller> mem 0xfc900000-0xfc9007ff irq 29 at device 0.0 on pci11
ahci0: AHCI v1.31 with 4 6Gbps ports, Port Multiplier supported with FBS
ahcich0: <AHCI channel> at channel 0 on ahci0
ahcich1: <AHCI channel> at channel 1 on ahci0
ahcich2: <AHCI channel> at channel 2 on ahci0
ahcich3: <AHCI channel> at channel 3 on ahci0
pcib12: <PCI-PCI bridge> irq 30 at device 10.0 on pci2
pci12: <PCI bus> on pcib12
ahci1: <AMD KERNCZ AHCI SATA controller> mem 0xfc800000-0xfc8007ff irq 30 at device 0.0 on pci12
ahci1: AHCI v1.31 with 2 6Gbps ports, Port Multiplier supported with FBS
ahcich4: <AHCI channel> at channel 0 on ahci1
ahcich5: <AHCI channel> at channel 1 on ahci1
pcib13: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 3.1 on pci0
pci13: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib13
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0xe000-0xe0ff mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff,0xf0000000-0xf01fffff,0xfcf00000-0xfcf3ffff irq 54 at device 0.0 on pci13
vgapci0: Boot video device
hdac0: <ATI (0xaaf0) HDA Controller> mem 0xfcf60000-0xfcf63fff irq 55 at device 0.1 on pci13
pcib14: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 7.1 on pci0
pci14: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib14
pci14: <unknown> at device 0.0 (no driver attached)
pci14: <encrypt/decrypt> at device 0.2 (no driver attached)
xhci2: <XHCI (generic) USB 3.0 controller> mem 0xfcb00000-0xfcbfffff irq 37 at device 0.3 on pci14
xhci2: 64 bytes context size, 64-bit DMA
xhci2: Unable to map MSI-X table
usbus2 on xhci2
usbus2: 5.0Gbps Super Speed USB v3.0
pcib15: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 8.1 on pci0
pci15: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib15
pci15: <unknown> at device 0.0 (no driver attached)
ahci2: <AMD KERNCZ AHCI SATA controller> mem 0xfce08000-0xfce08fff irq 42 at device 0.2 on pci15
ahci2: AHCI v1.31 with 1 6Gbps ports, Port Multiplier supported with FBS
ahcich6: <AHCI channel> at channel 0 on ahci2
hdac1: <AMD (0x1457) HDA Controller> mem 0xfce00000-0xfce07fff irq 43 at device 0.3 on pci15
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 20.3 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
acpi_button0: <Power Button> on acpi0
uart2: <16x50 with 256 byte FIFO> iomem 0xfedc9000-0xfedc9fff,0xfedc7000-0xfedc7fff irq 3 on acpi0
uart3: <16x50 with 256 byte FIFO> iomem 0xfedca000-0xfedcafff,0xfedc8000-0xfedc8fff irq 4 on acpi0
uart4: <16x50 with 256 byte FIFO> iomem 0xfedce000-0xfedcefff,0xfedcc000-0xfedccfff irq 3 on acpi0
uart5: <16x50 with 256 byte FIFO> iomem 0xfedcf000-0xfedcffff,0xfedcd000-0xfedcdfff irq 4 on acpi0
orm0: <ISA Option ROM> at iomem 0xc0000-0xcefff pnpid ORM0000 on isa0
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> at port 0x60,0x64 on isa0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
atkbdc0: non-PNP ISA device will be removed from GENERIC in FreeBSD 12.
hwpstate0: <Cool`n'Quiet 2.0> on cpu0
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
ugen0.1: <0x1022 XHCI root HUB> at usbus0
ugen2.1: <0x1022 XHCI root HUB> at usbus2
ugen1.1: <0x1022 XHCI root HUB> at usbus1
uhub0: <0x1022 XHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 3.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
uhub1: <0x1022 XHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 3.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus1
uhub2: <0x1022 XHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 3.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus2
nvd0: <GIGABYTE GP-ASACNE2512GTTDR> NVMe namespace
nvd0: 488386MB (1000215216 512 byte sectors)
hdacc0: <ATI R6xx HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac0
hdaa0: <ATI R6xx Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc0
pcm0: <ATI R6xx (HDMI)> at nid 3 on hdaa0
pcm1: <ATI R6xx (HDMI)> at nid 5 on hdaa0
pcm2: <ATI R6xx (HDMI)> at nid 7 on hdaa0
pcm3: <ATI R6xx (HDMI)> at nid 9 on hdaa0
pcm4: <ATI R6xx (HDMI)> at nid 11 on hdaa0
pcm5: <ATI R6xx (HDMI)> at nid 13 on hdaa0
hdacc1: <Realtek ALC1220 HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac1
hdaa1: <Realtek ALC1220 Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc1
pcm6: <Realtek ALC1220 (Rear Analog 5.1/2.0)> at nid 20,22,21 and 24,26 on hdaa1
pcm7: <Realtek ALC1220 (Front Analog)> at nid 27 and 25 on hdaa1
pcm8: <Realtek ALC1220 (Rear Digital)> at nid 30 on hdaa1
ada0 at ahcich0 bus 0 scbus0 target 0 lun 0
ada0: <INTEL SSDSC2BW240A4 DC32> ACS-2 ATA SATA 3.x device
ada0: Serial Number BTDA33330AQA2403GN
ada0: 600.000MB/s transfers (SATA 3.x, UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)
ada0: Command Queueing enabled
ada0: 228936MB (468862128 512 byte sectors)
ada0: quirks=0x1<4K>
cd0 at ahcich4 bus 0 scbus4 target 0 lun 0
cd0: <HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GH24NSD1 LG00> Removable CD-ROM SCSI device
cd0: Serial Number K1IG88I4050
cd0: 150.000MB/s transfers (SATA 1.x, UDMA6, ATAPI 12bytes, PIO 8192bytes)
cd0: 0MB (1 0 byte sectors)
ada1 at ahcich1 bus 0 scbus1 target 0 lun 0
ada1: <INTEL SSDSC2BW240A4 DC32> ACS-2 ATA SATA 3.x device
ada1: Serial Number CVDA409601GG2403GN
ada1: 600.000MB/s transfers (SATA 3.x, UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)
ada1: Command Queueing enabled
ada1: 228936MB (468862128 512 byte sectors)
ada1: quirks=0x1<4K>
ada2 at ahcich2 bus 0 scbus2 target 0 lun 0
ada2: <Samsung SSD 840 EVO 250GB EXT0DB6Q> ACS-2 ATA SATA 3.x device
ada2: Serial Number S1DBNSBF158993M
ada2: 600.000MB/s transfers (SATA 3.x, UDMA6, PIO 512bytes)
ada2: Command Queueing enabled
ada2: 238475MB (488397168 512 byte sectors)
ada2: quirks=0x3<4K,NCQ_TRIM_BROKEN>
ada3 at ahcich3 bus 0 scbus3 target 0 lun 0
ada3: <Samsung SSD 850 EVO 250GB EMT02B6Q> ACS-2 ATA SATA 3.x device
ada3: Serial Number S21NNSBFC35476V
ada3: 600.000MB/s transfers (SATA 3.x, UDMA6, PIO 512bytes)
ada3: Command Queueing enabled
ada3: 238475MB (488397168 512 byte sectors)
ada3: quirks=0x3<4K,NCQ_TRIM_BROKEN>
ada4 at ahcich5 bus 0 scbus5 target 0 lun 0
ada4: <KINGSTON SA400S37240G SBFK10D7> ACS-4 ATA SATA 3.x device
ada4: Serial Number 50026B777304141B
ada4: 600.000MB/s transfers (SATA 3.x, UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)
ada4: Command Queueing enabled
ada4: 228936MB (468862128 512 byte sectors)
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ada2p2 [rw]...
uhub2: 8 ports with 8 removable, self powered
uhub0: 10 ports with 10 removable, self powered
uhub1: 10 ports with 10 removable, self powered
[drm] amdgpu kernel modesetting enabled.
drmn0: <drmn> on vgapci0
vgapci0: child drmn0 requested pci_enable_io
vgapci0: child drmn0 requested pci_enable_io
[drm] initializing kernel modesetting (POLARIS10 0x1002:0x67DF 0x1849:0x5001 0xE7).
[drm] register mmio base: 0xFCF00000
[drm] register mmio size: 262144
[drm] PCI I/O BAR is not found.
[drm] probing gen 2 caps for device 1022:1453 = 737903/e
[drm] probing mlw for device 1002:67df = 400903
[drm] UVD is enabled in VM mode
[drm] UVD ENC is enabled in VM mode
[drm] VCE enabled in VM mode
ATOM BIOS: 113-TIC32852-001
[drm] vm size is 64 GB, 2 levels, block size is 10-bit, fragment size is 9-bit
ugen2.2: <vendor 0x0451 product 0x8142> at usbus2
uhub3 on uhub2
uhub3: <vendor 0x0451 product 0x8142, class 9/0, rev 2.10/1.00, addr 1> on usbus2
uhub3: MTT enabled
drmn0: successfully loaded firmware image with name: amdgpu/polaris10_mc.bin
drmn0: VRAM: 8192M 0x000000F400000000 - 0x000000F5FFFFFFFF (8192M used)
drmn0: GTT: 256M 0x0000000000000000 - 0x000000000FFFFFFF
Successfully added WC MTRR for [0xe0000000-0xefffffff]: 0;
[drm] Detected VRAM RAM=8192M, BAR=256M
[drm] RAM width 256bits GDDR5
[TTM] Zone  kernel: Available graphics memory: 33499744 kiB
[TTM] Zone   dma32: Available graphics memory: 2097152 kiB
[TTM] Initializing pool allocator
[drm] amdgpu: 8192M of VRAM memory ready
[drm] amdgpu: 8192M of GTT memory ready.
i_size_write unimplemented
[drm] GART: num cpu pages 65536, num gpu pages 65536
[drm] PCIE GART of 256M enabled (table at 0x000000F400040000).
[drm] Supports vblank timestamp caching Rev 2 (21.10.2013).
[drm] Driver supports precise vblank timestamp query.
[drm] Connector DP-1: get mode from tunables:
[drm]   - kern.vt.fb.modes.DP-1
[drm]   - kern.vt.fb.default_mode
[drm] Connector DP-2: get mode from tunables:
[drm]   - kern.vt.fb.modes.DP-2
[drm]   - kern.vt.fb.default_mode
[drm] Connector DP-3: get mode from tunables:
[drm]   - kern.vt.fb.modes.DP-3
[drm]   - kern.vt.fb.default_mode
[drm] Connector HDMI-A-1: get mode from tunables:
[drm]   - kern.vt.fb.modes.HDMI-A-1
[drm]   - kern.vt.fb.default_mode
[drm] Connector DVI-D-1: get mode from tunables:
[drm]   - kern.vt.fb.modes.DVI-D-1
[drm]   - kern.vt.fb.default_mode
[drm] AMDGPU Display Connectors
[drm] Connector 0:
[drm]   DP-1
[drm]   HPD6
[drm]   DDC: 0x4868 0x4868 0x4869 0x4869 0x486a 0x486a 0x486b 0x486b
[drm]   Encoders:
[drm]     DFP1: INTERNAL_UNIPHY2
[drm] Connector 1:
[drm]   DP-2
[drm]   HPD4
[drm]   DDC: 0x4870 0x4870 0x4871 0x4871 0x4872 0x4872 0x4873 0x4873
[drm]   Encoders:
[drm]     DFP2: INTERNAL_UNIPHY2
[drm] Connector 2:
[drm]   DP-3
[drm]   HPD1
[drm]   DDC: 0x486c 0x486c 0x486d 0x486d 0x486e 0x486e 0x486f 0x486f
[drm]   Encoders:
[drm]     DFP3: INTERNAL_UNIPHY1
[drm] Connector 3:
[drm]   HDMI-A-1
[drm]   HPD5
[drm]   DDC: 0x4874 0x4874 0x4875 0x4875 0x4876 0x4876 0x4877 0x4877
[drm]   Encoders:
[drm]     DFP4: INTERNAL_UNIPHY1
[drm] Connector 4:
[drm]   DVI-D-1
[drm]   HPD3
[drm]   DDC: 0x487c 0x487c 0x487d 0x487d 0x487e 0x487e 0x487f 0x487f
[drm]   Encoders:
[drm]     DFP5: INTERNAL_UNIPHY
ugen0.2: <Logitech USB Receiver> at usbus0
ukbd0 on uhub0
ukbd0: <Logitech USB Receiver, class 0/0, rev 2.00/12.09, addr 1> on usbus0
ugen1.2: <vendor 0x8087 product 0x0029> at usbus1
kbd2 at ukbd0
drmn0: successfully loaded firmware image with name: amdgpu/polaris10_pfp_2.bin
uhub3: 4 ports with 2 removable, self powered
ugen0.3: <vendor 0x05e3 USB2.0 Hub> at usbus0
uhub4 on uhub0
uhub4: <vendor 0x05e3 USB2.0 Hub, class 9/0, rev 2.00/88.32, addr 2> on usbus0
drmn0: successfully loaded firmware image with name: amdgpu/polaris10_me_2.bin
uhub4: 4 ports with 0 removable, self powered
ugen2.3: <vendor 0x046d HD Webcam C615> at usbus2
drmn0: successfully loaded firmware image with name: amdgpu/polaris10_ce_2.bin
[drm] Chained IB support enabled!
ugen0.4: <Logitech USB Receiver> at usbus0
ukbd1 on uhub0
ukbd1: <Logitech USB Receiver, class 0/0, rev 2.00/12.10, addr 3> on usbus0
drmn0: successfully loaded firmware image with name: amdgpu/polaris10_rlc.bin
kbd3 at ukbd1
ugen2.4: <vendor 0x0451 product 0x8140> at usbus2
uhub5 on uhub2
uhub5: <vendor 0x0451 product 0x8140, class 9/0, rev 3.00/1.00, addr 3> on usbus2
drmn0: successfully loaded firmware image with name: amdgpu/polaris10_mec_2.bin
uhub5: 4 ports with 2 removable, self powered
drmn0: successfully loaded firmware image with name: amdgpu/polaris10_mec2_2.bin
i_size_write unimplemented
i_size_write unimplemented
i_size_write unimplemented
i_size_write unimplemented
i_size_write unimplemented
i_size_write unimplemented
i_size_write unimplemented
i_size_write unimplemented
i_size_write unimplemented
i_size_write unimplemented
drmn0: successfully loaded firmware image with name: amdgpu/polaris10_sdma.bin
drmn0: successfully loaded firmware image with name: amdgpu/polaris10_sdma1.bin
i_size_write unimplemented
i_size_write unimplemented
drmn0: successfully loaded firmware image with name: amdgpu/polaris10_uvd.bin
[drm] Found UVD firmware Version: 1.130 Family ID: 16
i_size_write unimplemented
i_size_write unimplemented
i_size_write unimplemented
drmn0: successfully loaded firmware image with name: amdgpu/polaris10_vce.bin
[drm] Found VCE firmware Version: 53.26 Binary ID: 3
i_size_write unimplemented
i_size_write unimplemented
i_size_write unimplemented
drmn0: successfully loaded firmware image with name: amdgpu/polaris10_k_smc.bin
[drm] UVD and UVD ENC initialized successfully.
[drm] VCE initialized successfully.
[drm] fb mappable at 0xE0568000
[drm] vram apper at 0xE0000000
[drm] size 11059200
[drm] fb depth is 24
[drm]    pitch is 10240
VT: Replacing driver "vga" with new "fb".
start FB_INFO:
type=11 height=1080 width=2560 depth=32
cmsize=16 size=11059200
pbase=0xe0568000 vbase=0xfffff800e0568000
name=drmn0 flags=0x0 stride=10240 bpp=32
cmap[0]=0 cmap[1]=7f0000 cmap[2]=7f00 cmap[3]=c4a000
end FB_INFO
drmn0: fb0: amdgpudrmfb frame buffer device
i_size_write unimplemented
[drm] Initialized amdgpu 3.23.0 20150101 for drmn0 on minor 0
lo0: link state changed to UP
igb0: link state changed to UP
intsmb0: <AMD FCH SMBus Controller> at device 20.0 on pci0
smbus0: <System Management Bus> on intsmb0
ums0 on uhub0
ums0: <Logitech USB Receiver, class 0/0, rev 2.00/12.09, addr 1> on usbus0
ums0: 16 buttons and [XYZT] coordinates ID=2
uhid0 on uhub0
uhid0: <Logitech USB Receiver, class 0/0, rev 2.00/12.09, addr 1> on usbus0
ums1 on uhub0
ums1: <Logitech USB Receiver, class 0/0, rev 2.00/12.10, addr 3> on usbus0
uaudio0 on uhub3
uaudio0: <vendor 0x046d HD Webcam C615, class 239/2, rev 2.00/0.11, addr 2> on usbus2
ums1: 16 buttons and [XYZT] coordinates ID=2
uaudio0: No playback.
uaudio0: Record: 48000 Hz, 1 ch, 16-bit S-LE PCM format, 2x8ms buffer.
uaudio0: Record: 32000 Hz, 1 ch, 16-bit S-LE PCM format, 2x8ms buffer.
uaudio0: Record: 24000 Hz, 1 ch, 16-bit S-LE PCM format, 2x8ms buffer.
uaudio0: Record: 16000 Hz, 1 ch, 16-bit S-LE PCM format, 2x8ms buffer.
uaudio0: No MIDI sequencer.
pcm9: <USB audio> on uaudio0
uaudio0: No HID volume keys found.
uhid1 on uhub0
uhid1: <Logitech USB Receiver, class 0/0, rev 2.00/12.10, addr 3> on usbus0
ubt0 on uhub1
ubt0: <vendor 0x8087 product 0x0029, class 224/1, rev 2.01/0.01, addr 1> on usbus1
WARNING: attempt to domain_add(bluetooth) after domainfinalize()
WARNING: attempt to domain_add(netgraph) after domainfinalize()
regards Ron


----------



## Deleted member 63539 (Sep 7, 2020)

rbrick49 said:


> here is my dmesg after new install of freebsd 12.1 and kde5plasma desktop could someone take a look to see if any problems as my 71 year old eyes are very tired today thank you
> if you want other info let me know


I see *nothing*!


----------



## Mjölnir (Sep 7, 2020)

rbrick49, go out of the afternoon sun & into the shadow, hurry up!


----------

